
“After Being a Manager, Can I Be Happy as a Cog?” - mooreds
https://charity.wtf/2019/11/23/questionable-advice-after-being-a-manager-can-i-be-happy-as-a-cog/
======
simonblack
You said it yourself; you like the freedom to 'build', without having to be
interrupted to talk 'management things' with others.

Some people like being managers doing manager-stuff, others like to do work
without being bogged down in management trivia. You have to decide which one
you want to do. You have to decide whether choosing to be a manager will
constrict your lifestyle in too many ways that you can't enjoy it.

I was a middle-manager for 14 years. I then decided to semi-retire and work
only four days a week instead of five. Now the question was: Would I accept a
management position that would preclude my four-day week and add management-
crap like organising rostering for quite a number of part-time staff, or would
I actively decline that management position and continue my four-day week
which allowed me to walk out of the door every evening and completely forget
the job until I returned through that door in the morning.

I continued my four-day weeks which allowed me a three-day weekend with no
underlying stress. Another staff member who accepted the position now had to
change from a flexible four-day week to a solidified five-day Monday to
Friday, 9 till 6 schedule.

------
vanniv
If you thought of your people as cogs while you were a manager, you clearly
weren't very good at it.

